# Polydextrous?



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey everyone, look at what I discovered on one of the new little bucks that were born. He has an extra toe...does that make him polydextrous? I have this warm soft spot in my heart for him because he's so different...I don't normally keep males as pets but this little guy is too precious to cull. He reminded me of a 6-toed cat I had as a child named Whiskey. I think he's champagne rex. Has anyone else ever had a mouse like him?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Interesting and cute.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

polydactl  funky!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

:shock:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Can you say polydactyl five times fast?

Are you going to name him Paulie Dacktle?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I've named him Whiskey after my beloved 6 toed cat that I had when I was in college. If he was a female I would have named him Polly though...Paul is my sons middle name so he would take offense to that, lol. I thought about seeing if I could make a line of 6 toed mice...I can't think of any reason not too and I might win a scholarship (I'm dreaming).


----------

